# cat chewing



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

can any one give some ideas on how to stop my cat from licking and chewing on her nipples. she is making them bleed and they look sore. thanks :?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

My guess is that they are sore to begin with, and that's why she's licking them, have you tried to call your Vet yet for guidance? How old is she? What are you feeding her? I she an indoor or outdoor cat? Any other pets around? Not that I know all the answers, but they could be helpful for those who do.

My cat just had surgery and that's 1 of the behaviors I have to watch for, becuase it may mean something in her stomach where she had the operation is bothering her, she had a second tumor removed and seems to be doing fine, except she has licked the area so I am going to look at her before I leave for work.


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

thank you for your reply. they were not sore until she started chewing them. i took her to the vet and he told me it was not uncommon. he told me to put something on them that she did not like the taste of. so i tried it and it did not work. i have 2 cats and the one with the problem is 1year old. Sorry to hear about your cat i hope all goes ok and that it makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Try doing a search on this forum for your key terms, the search button is at the top of the page. Has she been spade yet? Also try editing the title of your topic to change a better description of the problem, probally not an easy thing to word, but just put it bluntly if you can't think of something.


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

hi ,
yes she has been spayed it was done when she was about 6 mths.
maybe it has something to do with the fact that she was not as old as they told me she was when i got her. she suckles and kneeds and i did a bit of reseach and that is what they do when taken away from their mums to early.
she is due her yearly jabs this week so i will mention it to the vet again.
thanks for getting back to me :?


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

maybe you could put petroleum jelly on them, or a dab of vaseline, to try to soothe the itching or soreness. They are non-toxic and might make her more comfortable so she doesn't feel like she needs to do it. I would just put a small amount though, so she doesn't ingest a lot of if she licks them off. 

Carissa


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

thank you
that is something i have not tried


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

You could also find a skin treatment at your local pet shop. She could have dry or cracked nipples. Has she had a litter?


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

hi,
she has not had a litter. thank you for your advice


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

let us know how it goes! My cat got one nipple cut during her last clip and was nursing it a little, but she has stopped now.


----------



## promise (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you i will


----------

